# Calling all breeders and Cream/white Chi owners



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I am helping a new member out and we are discussing how the cream and white chi's change from a puppy to adult hood and would like your input. I would to get your opinion on changes and see some before and after pics. I have Chibi and he was mostly white with a very creamy light cream colors in some spots that have turned darker but not much darker. I am very interested in how Smooth Coats change to as I havent really seen a lot of these changes and not sure how they compare to a long coat?

Thanks in advance


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

i'll dig up some pics of madi. she's a long coat, too. she was mostly white we we got her, but is definitely getting darker, especially on her back. her pants and face are still very light!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

It will be a process of waiting and watching, lol, but Snowy is a short coat pup and looked white when she was born. Now at 8 weeks old, you can tell she is a very light cream color with some white spots on her body. I am very curious as to what color she will be when she matures. Here is a pic of her now, and I will post additional ones as she grows..Hope this will help.

Snowy- 8 weeks









Snowy- at birth


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

i have a s/c cream/white/gold chi
she was white when we first got her but has gotten a little darker (cream) but has white patches like on her head and a gold ridge on her back 
heres some pics

as a pup:

















now:


----------



## snazzychi (Jan 19, 2010)

i have a little white boy, 4 days old, at the moment he is pure white, no other markings or colouring. i will be taking daily pictures and when he leaves me to go to his new home, i will keep in touch with the new owner. he is short hair, all i can say is that i will take pix over the weeks i have him and see if there is any change!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Zoey has stayed white white but at about 1 year developed light creamy freckles on the back of her ears..


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Ivy was the same color. Almost white as a teenie pup, but is more of a golden shade now, and has that same white ring around the back of her shoulder/neck area. 

Lori




JRZL said:


> i have a s/c cream/white/gold chi
> she was white when we first got her but has gotten a little darker (cream) but has white patches like on her head and a gold ridge on her back
> heres some pics
> 
> ...


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

(Hope you dont mind Tracey  Just to share some cutenes!!)

This is Tulula. Owned by Tulula'smummy now 

4 days old:









22 days old:









1 month:









1 month & 1 week:
















1 month & 2 weeks:









Now just over 4 months:
















More pictures can be fond on TululasMummy's profile


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

These are really great examples! Thanks everyone


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

lola at 6 weeks









lola now almost 10 months


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Okay guys, how do you think this pup would turn out? He looks more cream all over to me esp. up against that white on the other pup from the picture but you can see where it is darker around the ears.


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Ohhhhhhh I am LOVING all these chi's!! White/cream is my absolute FAVE colour and tan as well!


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Ok first is Willy at about 10 weeks....yes with his 4 legs still! lol ;-)










And this is a recent pic of Willy at about 10 months


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Yoshi I think that pup might wind up being spotted like my Radar and Freckles.


----------



## polishprinsezz (Dec 10, 2009)

both my cream and my tan chihuahuas have pink noses. i notices everyones dog here has a black nose. my cream dog's fur stains easy.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Yoshismom said:


> Okay guys, how do you think this pup would turn out? He looks more cream all over to me esp. up against that white on the other pup from the picture but you can see where it is darker around the ears.


Wow, that pup could be Snowy's twin! He looks cream to me instead of white.
Snowy is cream with white in some places.. Deb


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

Zoey's Mom said:


> Zoey has stayed white white but at about 1 year developed light creamy freckles on the back of her ears..


Awww...have I told you I love Zoey? Just love her!


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

Yoshi I think it will be cream with the dark areas getting even darker. but you just never know. It's crazy how much puppies can change. Some get lighter, some darker.


----------



## PrincessCharming (Oct 14, 2009)

Aww they're all so beautiful..I hope I end up with a cream or white baby!


----------



## Raindancer411 (Oct 4, 2009)

Well Remy was sold to me as a cream/light golden with blue splash but as she is getting older she has lost nearly all the blue on her ears and back and is turning lighter... I will have to see how she changes as she is only coming up for 4 months and 2 weeks old so still a lot of growth left...


----------



## tberica (Jan 26, 2010)

chideb said:


> Wow, that pup could be Snowy's twin! He looks cream to me instead of white.
> Snowy is cream with white in some places.. Deb




What do you think about the color of the ears? Do you think this pup is going to have alot of red in it as it gets older?


----------



## tberica (Jan 26, 2010)

I forgot to tell you that yeah...this pup and snowy do look alot alike, I look forward to seeing more pictures of snowy as she gets older...What do the back of her ears look like?
Thanks!
tberica


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

She looks like a Cream chi not white & with possible patches around her ears and forehead


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

She is beautiful, that's for sure!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

tberica said:


> I forgot to tell you that yeah...this pup and snowy do look alot alike, I look forward to seeing more pictures of snowy as she gets older...What do the back of her ears look like?
> Thanks!
> tberica


The back of Snowy's ears look the same as this little boy. In fact the two places she has the red are on the back of her ears and a small "line" down her lower back. The remainder of her body is cream and spots of white. Snowy's dad is a solid reddish fawn color, but he did not look like she does at the same age. He was already red/fawn all over at 7 weeks old when we bought him. He does have one snow white "sock" on one leg, so I feel the white may be coming from him. Deb


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I really think this pup is going to darken around those ears and possibly end up more of a Tan or Red. The fact that he is cream make sme think he will get a darker cream color.


----------



## tberica (Jan 26, 2010)

Here is another photo she just sent me...what do you think the darker color looks like to you?

Thanks!
Erica


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Looks like he's going to be cream with tan spots. Really pretty combo.
Ivy was way lighter than that as a pup.
Lori


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

The darker one looks like black and white tri color to me, he is gorgeous!! I want him!


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

oh you mean the darker color on the cream pup, it looks like fawn to me


----------



## tberica (Jan 26, 2010)

Does any one own a true white and Cream colored chi??? Is there such a true color combo of Cream and white or is it always fawn and white or red and white??? Any one got pictures of Cream and white adults please post them....

Thank you every one


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

He/She looks white with fawn patches possibly red. They might just stay the colour they are!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

This is my puppy (not my pic, sent to me by breeder) at 5 weeks:










and 6 or 7 weeks:










a different angle, same age:










and this is her coloring at approx. 7 months:










A shot of the backs of her ears...which were almost white when she was younger:


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

awwr. just so cute x


----------



## tberica (Jan 26, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> This is my puppy (not my pic, sent to me by breeder) at 5 weeks:
> 
> [WOW she sure got alot darker!!!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

flippedstars said:


> This is my puppy (not my pic, sent to me by breeder) at 5 weeks:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! She is darling then and now!


----------

